# Pushup Challenge



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone manage this? Just about did it this evening but feeling the burn big time!


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

my favourite one ever havent done it in a while but my record is half way


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I might have to try this at weekend.


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

I managed bring sally up and then down but couldnt get her up again.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is much better than the 100 push up challenge!

I'm going to be all over this now!

Also, did anyone not just think gone in 60 seconds whilst watching this?!


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

davies20 said:


> Also, did anyone not just think gone in 60 seconds whilst watching this?!


Nope, only found out it was when i was trying to find the song on iTunes to download and use


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

robz said:


> Nope, only found out it was when i was trying to find the song on iTunes to download and use


Ive obviously watched the gone in 60 seconds intro far to much!


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

Its one of my top films, love the intro.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

when is best to do this, i do my chest work out once a week (which seems to be working) and do dont want to ruin my routine or overtrain?


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to try this, be surprised if I make 30 seconds haha


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

you can do it for pullups and tri dips too 
pullups are pretty much impossible if you swap up for down and down for up


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

davies20 said:


> *This is much better than the 100 push up challenge!*
> 
> I'm going to be all over this now!
> 
> Also, did anyone not just think gone in 60 seconds whilst watching this?!


Funnily enough I'm currently working through this now :lol:
On Week 5 Day 1 now!


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

Research into High Intensity Training (HIT). A friend of mine swears by it, I took three sessions with him (he's a pt) and ive done a lot of tough workouts in my time but nothing like HIT. (My past experience includes training with the royal marines). Due to the sheer intensity of the training you need only work out for around 20 minutes once maybe twice (when you're good at it) a week. Sounds unrealistic but it's so so effective. The only reason I took only 3 sessions with him is because its almost too intense. Only a select amount of people can actually do it. Let me know what you think when you see it.

Plus gone in 60 seconds is one of the all time greats.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hes technique goes out the window after about 1.30 but who am i to judge. 

So whats the deal, go for 60 seconds or longer? Trouble is his reps seem very erratic, there should be a fixed time to get up down and pause before going again.

Ill try it tonight after my gym session.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I managed 1min 30 secs, wasn't my triceps or chest but core due to the constant plank.
I was shaking constantly after 1 minute.
Will do it with some so called fit work mates tomoz


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

davies20 said:


> This is much better than the 100 push up challenge!
> 
> I'm going to be all over this now!
> 
> Also, did anyone not just think gone in 60 seconds whilst watching this?!


yes first thing that come into my head :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I did this last night after a full gym session but before my final press up blow out....

Stopped at 2 Minutes i could have gone longer but im coming back from a shoulder injury so it wasnt a great idea to do full stop. I was however making alot of sex noises from 1.30 onwards lol

Still think there should be a set of rules saying you must stay at the start position of the press up for 5 to 10 seconds or a full press up must take a certain time. Looking at the guys video again he should stop when his form goes.

I fancy another one which is how many full press-ups can you do in 60 Seconds.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

The up and down rules are governed by the song itself, I'm assuming you know this. I agree with you that his form goes a bit off part way through.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

t1mmy said:


> The up and down rules are governed by the song itself, I'm assuming you know this. I agree with you that his form goes a bit off part way through.


[Holds Face in Hands] No i didn't that makes perfect sense now.... Ill try it properly tonight then no cheating. 3.38 it is! lol


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

The song is called Flower, you can download it from Amazon MP3 site..
Sounds good when it's up loud..


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

2 days off from training, next attempt tomorrow afternoon... Will see if i can complete it again, still bloody ache from the first time! lol, good challenge though!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Did it last night properly this time... dropped out at 2.50 but had done my full gym session first. 

Im loving the song now too!!!!


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Gonna try this with dips on parallel bars with the extra bass on!!


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

has any body on here ever come across the worlds hardest press up, i can only do a few and i have only met one person that could do it properly and he was a beefy gym instructor


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2013)

I do push ups daily along with pull ups, and other cardio exercise. 
I do at least 30 pushups daily and can do 100 at one time.

Maitland Personal Trainer


----------

